# Copper Caper



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Copper in foods linked to Alzheimer's disease risk

'K.....

so i guess finding my strippers, instead of biting off insulation might be prudent?:001_huh:

~CS~


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought it was aluminum. 

Myth 4: Drinking out of aluminum cans or cooking in aluminum pots and pans can lead to Alzheimer’s disease.
*Reality:* During the 1960s and 1970s, aluminum emerged as a possible suspect in Alzheimer’s. This suspicion led to concern about exposure to aluminum through everyday sources such as pots and pans, beverage cans, antacids and antiperspirants. Since then, studies have failed to confirm any role for aluminum in causing Alzheimer’s. Experts today focus on other areas of research, and few believe that everyday sources of aluminum pose any threat.

That's why I can't drink outta Gma's glasses anymore.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

So moonshine will now lead to alziemers.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

think we should double check with california, first!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> So moonshine will now lead to alziemers.




say it ain't so Doc....my ******* status will be revoked!

~CS~


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a few of those..a friend found them in a thrift shop and bought 'em for me. We also had a set or two when I was very young.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Water seems so much colder out of an aluminum cup... Alcoa gave out small cups to workers as a gift and my grandpap had a set


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Alzheimers is no laughing matter. I lost my Dad to Alzheimers last April after a 6 year struggle. It is brutal on the person affected and the care givers


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Alzheimers is no laughing matter. I lost my Dad to Alzheimers last April after a 6 year struggle. It is brutal on the person affected and the care givers


Same here. My dad didn't know who I was the last 7 years of his life


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Alzheimers is no laughing matter. I lost my Dad to Alzheimers last April after a 6 year struggle. It is brutal on the person affected and the care givers


Agreed. It hit my G'ma hard the last 4 years of her life. Dad would go see her every other day. It is kind of weird that the patients can relate relationships like son, sister, cousin, but she could not place the faces or names to those relationships. I have noticed this pattern several times with my relatives. I wonder if it is a common symptom/trait.

My wife's G'pa walked to the donut shop every day to bowl league. He gave them a dollar which they gave back every day to pay for his lane. They just propped him in a corner and called his daughter, (wife's mom). They were real respectful and didn't take their eyes off of him until she got there.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

none of us are making it out alive... who gives a ****. 

I ordered a pizza and called in sick for tomorrow.... **** it.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

COPPER??

Good thing I changed out all my copper water pipes for plastic PEX.

Oh wait, I forgot, I didn't. :blink:


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> Copper in foods linked to Alzheimer's disease risk
> 
> 'K.....
> 
> ...


 
This certainly explains a lot of your posts.


----------

